# 2015 Audi A3



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.audi.ca/ca/brand/en/exp/audi_events/2015_A3.html

Didn't see this posted yet, but Canada just showed up in their A3...for 2015...don't undestand how its a 1st quarter 2014 :banghead:

http://www.audiusa.com/us/brand/en/exp/new_audi_models/2015_audi_a3.html?csref=A3HPhero_desktop

Same goes for USA


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

To be introduced (most likely at the end) of the first quarter of 2014, you're already half way through the model year. They could have called it a 2014.5 A3, but it's easier to call it a 2015.


----------



## 3 dubber (Feb 24, 2002)

The press release says the "A3 Sportback will return with A3 Sportback e-tron® Plug-in Hybrid Electric Vehicle (PHEV) confirmed for the U.S. market"
Seems to mean a regular Sportback and a e-tron.
I am hoping a 2014 Sportback shows up this fall.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

3 dubber said:


> The press release says the "A3 Sportback will return with A3 Sportback e-tron® Plug-in Hybrid Electric Vehicle (PHEV) confirmed for the U.S. market"
> Seems to mean a regular Sportback and a e-tron.
> I am hoping a 2014 Sportback shows up this fall.


While George has mentioned that Audi likes to underpromise and overdeliver, they've stated that the new A3 sedan will be a 2015 model. 

My understanding is that in order to sell a 2015 model year vehicle they legally cannot offer the car before January 1, 2014.


----------



## 3 dubber (Feb 24, 2002)

Yes the sedan is a 2015, a year out, not even in production yet. The new Sportback is now being built in Europe. The current pipeline of 2012 A3's is running dry.
It would be dumb not to have any 2014 A3's to sell in the NA market this fall and force everyone to wait until the Sedan arrives spring 2014 as a 2015.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

3 dubber said:


> Yes the sedan is a 2015, a year out, not even in production yet. The new Sportback is now being built in Europe. The current pipeline of 2012 A3's is running dry.
> It would be dumb not to have any 2014 A3's to sell in the NA market this fall and force everyone to wait until the Sedan arrives spring 2014 as a 2015.



Actually, it's not an uncommon situation to run out of product before the new one arrives for the simple fact that Audi knows the volume on the 2015 model will be substantially greater than for the outgoing previous generation model.

Volkswagen will be in a similar situation with the MK 7 Golf+GTI as stock runs dry later this year. The new models won't be on the ground until May-June of next year, considering the new factory that produces them won't be fully operational until around March.


----------

